
The City Born in a Day: The Origin Story of Oklahoma City - tintinnabula
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/08/how-oklahoma-city-was-born-in-a-day.html
======
degenerate
I like the French balloon guy's idea - float above, and land at noon. This is
the same loophole drone pilots used to fly over national parks for a while --
they could take off outside the park boundary and legally fly above the park,
as long as they don't land. [1]

I believe NPS amended their rules in 2018 to prohibit this now, but I don't
have a source on that, just word of mouth.

[1]
[https://forum.dji.com/thread-99353-1-1.html](https://forum.dji.com/thread-99353-1-1.html)

~~~
nikanj
Nothing like beautiful, serene wilderness with a loud BZZZZZZZ from a couple
of drones.

I really want to love drones for their sci-fi coolness, but drone operators
are a constant source of misery.

~~~
rootusrootus
I can't figure out what it is about drones, except _maybe_ because [to me]
they sound kinda like a swarm of bees, but when they are flying around our
neighborhood I find it very irritating. All the other random sounds, people,
cars, whatever, generally don't get to me, but a drone is instantly grating on
my nerves.

~~~
rootusrootus
I doubt anyone will read this followup, but I want to elaborate. After giving
it some more thought, I think a large part of my irritation comes with having
something hovering above me somewhere, in addition to the sound. It's
unnerving.

~~~
Breza
Move to Washington DC. I live here in the gigantic no-fly zone. No drones
here, just government helicopters. And the occasional blimp...
[https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/12/drone-
hunting-...](https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/12/drone-hunting-
blimp-launch-over-washington-dc/101328/)

------
kinow
Great article. On how cities surge, some are planned:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_community#Brazil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_community#Brazil)

At least Brasilia, Brazil's capital was planned, and if I remember well, there
wasn't any city/encampment/etc before. Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais' capital
was also planned, but I believe it had some sort of settlement there before.
So some cities just happen, others are planned, and others Oklahoma I guess :)

And on the Land Run... I believe many parts of New Zealand were populated in
the same manner as Oklahoma. Some land was "acquired" from Maori tribes
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_New_Zealand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_New_Zealand)

The quotes around acquired are due to the way some land was bought or
negotiated. Some times Maori would receive insignificant amounts of money, or
in other cases pakeha would use of loopholes, such as a law requiring the land
to belong to one person. Then once the land belonged to a person, they would
negotiate with him directly. Some more succinct information
[https://teara.govt.nz/en/land-
ownership/page-1](https://teara.govt.nz/en/land-ownership/page-1)

------
konschubert
The "Oh Joe" meme reminds me of a festival meme in Germany. One day, a guy was
looking for his girlfriend with a rather old-fashioned name. He started
shouting her name and others joined in.

Since they year, people shouting the girl's name has become an integral part
of festival culture.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Helga?

~~~
konschubert
Yep, that one.

------
justonepost
Far and Away did a decent cinematic retelling. It'd be interesting to see
something which does a more complete job.

------
pavlov
I remember reading a Lucky Luke comic as a kid about the Oklahoma Land Run —
but I didn’t realize it _actually happened_ like in that comic which parodied
Western movies. Wow.

One day, Moon Run and Mars Run? This notion of instant free-for-all “pirate
civics” seems to have resonance with ideals of contemporary libertarians.

There’s also Urbit, which to my best understanding is a digital Oklahoma
managed by a priest class of computer-scientologists.

~~~
moreira
Urbit, which to my best understanding is just another ICO scam.

~~~
pavlov
It could also be a Situationist action which aims to transform Peter Thiel’s
money into absurdist poetry. It’s hard to tell for sure.

------
nso95
Growing up in Oklahoma, we used to play Land Run as a game in school.

~~~
lghh
My wife is a teacher, they still do this.

~~~
nso95
awesome!

------
megaremote
I guess it looked something like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFrVoG-
edFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFrVoG-edFc)

------
Schmazo
[http://www.anagramgenius.com/archive/forty-acre-
mule.html](http://www.anagramgenius.com/archive/forty-acre-mule.html)

------
jhare
Glad I moved that place sucks.

